# This should be fun



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Get to start a new project Monday. It's a single story 4- plex that has been plagued with drain problems since it was built in 2006. Sometimes I think double-wyes should be banned in residential new construction. I came in 2 years ago and cut out a double wye and replaced it with 2 singles. I also replaced all 4 toilets in the 2 units having the problems with pressure assisted units. Everything worked ok till a new couple moved in next door.

We mapped the line with a camera. I had the concrete cut out and hauled off. Monday I'm going to cut out the trunk line that runs under the wall, along with all the double wyes. I'm going to isolate these two units from the others. After I get to the common wall of the garage, I'll have more concrete removed and have the asphalt cut to the manhole. It is a private system so I will core drill the manhole and install a new sewer tap. While under the supervision of the local sewer dept. 

The line does not have adequate fall and with the double wyes it's causing lots of problems. The company that plumbed these is notorious for this type of crap.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

In Houston you can't touch the manhole for a new tap, we have to find the main and cut out a section and tap in a wye with fernco and stabilized sand or slapped in a new saddle


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Normally here we cannot touch any of it. All work on mains must be done by the water and sewer department. We allowed to do this one because the city did not want to mess with it. They said it was a private system. We had to do the tap under the supervision of the manhole inspector.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Look neat , y'all had it easy lol y'all had a backhoe to do the digging. We do every trench by hand shovel out here.(my company sub out diggers). We do tunnel and reroute so we don't have to bust out all that concrete and mess homeowner floors . That sewer is deep too.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

In the city of Houston , if the city's in sewer is 10" And up the do the tap , if it is 8" and down is the plumber responsibility


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That vertical wall ditch is a death trap waiting to happen.

Ladder has to extend at least 2ft above grade.

One wall of that ditch caves in and the guy with the hard hat on will be pushing up daises...

Why not take out more concrete and make the trench work safe?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> Look neat , y'all had it easy lol y'all had a backhoe to do the digging. We do every trench by hand shovel out here.(my company sub out diggers). We do tunnel and reroute so we don't have to bust out all that concrete and mess homeowner floors . That sewer is deep too.


Our soil here is nothing like the soil in Houston, compacted red clay a rock. You will not hear of anyone tunneling around here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> That vertical wall ditch is a death trap waiting to happen. Ladder has to extend at least 2ft above grade.
> 
> Why not take out more concrete and make the trench work safe?


The ditch and hole is not as deep and bad as looks in the pics. I was standing and hanging of the side of the backhoe when I took it.

The ladder looks like it was standing straight up, but it is not. I put it down there so I could waddle my fat ass in and out easier.

To the left of the ditch we started tapering the ditch, but ran into concrete overpour from the other manhole to the left. The manhole we were core drilling had over pour as well so it makes it look worse than it actually is.

The safety inspector approved it. Any permitted job in the city of Rogers that has excavation work of 5' feet or more must be signed off on. If the plumber inspector shows up finds a ditch/hole over 5 feet that has been inspected they will not pass the work.


----------

